# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  bijwerkingen redomex

## leentje haesevoets

hallo ik ben Leentje en neem sinds een week redomex. De eerste dagen had ik alleen maar een droge mond als bijwerking maar de afgelopen dagen krijg ik ook paniekaanvallen. Weet iemand of die bijwerking van voorbijgaande aard is of blijft dat gewoon zo?

----------

